# strange for the cornfields in Southern Iowa don't you think?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Last weekend I was in Southern Iowa and had to stop for a picture of this to post on the forum. Wonder how his business is? 










There's no water for miles around except the Mississippi River. Maybe he's from Florida and misses us.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome pic! Divers will ALWAYS find a way to dive.:bowdown


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sure business is a little slack especially w/ the snow:doh:letsdrink


----------

